# i3lock & RLIMIT_MEMLOCK



## bela (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,
I tried using i3's i3lock to lock my x11 sessions... but upon running i3lock I get the following message:

```
i3lock: Could not lock page in memory, check RLIMIT_MEMLOCK: Operation not permitted
```
I've read up on this, apparently FreeBSD doesn't allow normal users to lock memory. Running x11 as root is silly in my opinion. Is there a way to allow non-root users to lock memory on FreeBSD(I'm using 9.1)?
i3's development page suggest using swap(encrypted) instead. But I don't know how this can be done...
Many thanks.


----------

